# New CX recommendation 1.5 - 3k



## seadragonpisces (21 Dec 2014)

Had a Croix De Fer before but want to see what else is out there as sold the other bike but recently moved to a village and a CX would be perfect.

Want a good frame, decent spec, great street cred and also amazing but understated looks. I would prefer rim brakes but not that bothered, discs ok too.

I guess am a bit confused as to the main differences between a CX and an Adventure bike, maybe a CX less road friendly but bikes I am looking at include, Genesis Day 1 Alfine DI2, Croix De Fer, Jamis Renegade Elite, Focus Mares ...

Any views, other suggestions?


----------



## clid61 (21 Dec 2014)

I got one of these , very pleased with it , use it as my commuter and general hack bike , mudguards easy fit and use a QR seat post rack

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Merida-Cyclo-Cross-4-2014-Cyclocross-Bike_64928.htm


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Dec 2014)

The Focus Mares looks good and gets good reviews.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2014)

Very much like the look of the Specialized Crux Sport E5 Evo '15.
A road friendly CX bike having a compact 34/50 chain set, more like a road bike.
Nice understated paint job in white and black.
It's wheels don,t get the best reviews and it's 105 but at £1500 comes in at the bottom of your price range so could upgrade. Or just buy the frame and build from there.@


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Dec 2014)

Rose do understated quite well:

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/products/bikes/cross-bike/


----------



## seadragonpisces (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks all for the views, have placed my order now.

Focus Mares CX 0.0 11g. Can't wait to get it. (The looks are hardly understated as per one of my original criteria but I love it). Really light too, 7.3kg, not bad for a CX.


----------



## cyco2 (27 Dec 2014)

I thought this one was worth looking at........

http://www.dolan-bikes.com/dolan-cy...ti-x-aluminium-cyclo-cross-bike-105-5800.html


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2014)

That's a lot of money for a bike.... enjoy yourself seadragon, whatever you end up with with be fantastic!


----------



## seadragonpisces (28 Dec 2014)

Thanks cant wait to get it now, I guess a few weeks to come from Germany etc ..


----------

